# Tropas peruanas en Haití



## Flavio (Mar 31, 2005)

J Block said:


> En general todo el pais...osea, acaso pensamos en Bolivia para algo? Es mas, creo que ni pensamos en ninguno de nuestros vecinos...quizas solo cuando hablamos de politica o de geografia, pero en la vida cotidiana?


tienes razon hasta la gente pobre de lima llama a los boliches 
"serranitos"


----------



## daniel_18 (Oct 20, 2003)

Quisiera que se vayan todos los países que están en Haití. Que dejen al país tranquilo. Me parece asqueroso que U$A sacó al único presidente elegido por el pueblo haitiano en todos sus doscientos años de ser independiente sólo porque él subió el pago mínimo a cincuenta centavos la hora. 

¿Cuál es la "causa noble" de tener tropas en Haití?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

daniel_18 said:


> Quisiera que se vayan todos los países que están en Haití. Que dejen al país tranquilo. Me parece asqueroso que U$A sacó al único presidente elegido por el pueblo haitiano en todos sus doscientos años de ser independiente sólo porque él subió el pago mínimo a cincuenta centavos la hora.
> 
> ¿Cuál es la "causa noble" de tener tropas en Haití?


Mantener la paz, si se van, los haitianos se matan entre ellos...en fin, una cosa es que tu quieras algo y otra es que en verdad se cumpla...jaja.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pucha que hoy vi en Reporte semanal el trabjo de las tropas Peruanas en Haiti, y la verdad que es un pais bastante convulsionado, es tierra de nadie, ellos si que necesitan ayuda...


----------

